# Meet "Em"



## Big Dog

*Madison McKenzie Mallory born 11:32 pm. (1/26/12) 7lbs 14oz. 20inches. First grandchild and first female in over 25 years for both sides of Cheryl's and my family. Everything went perfect. My wife is ecstatic ...... ! I am officially a granddude  
*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Congratulations!

Jim


----------



## squerly

Awwwww!


----------



## Cowboy

Congrats on being a new "granddude" Dawg, and great to here all went well for the mother and baby. 

  Welcome to the "spoilem & sendem home club".


----------



## Doc

Wow, Congrats Big GrandDude!!!!!!!!       

The fun has just begun.  You are going to love being a GrandDude.


----------



## jpr62902

Congrats!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You aren't a GrandDude - you are THE GrandDawg! 

Congrats Big Guy!


----------



## Big Dog

PBinWA said:


> You aren't a GrandDude - you are THE GrandDawg!
> 
> Congrats Big Guy!



I like that .......... GrandDawg!

Thanks all!


----------



## thcri RIP

Congratulations Grandpa.


----------



## Galvatron

Big congrats to the Big Granpa Grumps.....all the best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## joec

Congratulation Big Dog. I know the feeling about the first, but that to shall pass when they hit their hit their teen age years.


----------



## luvs

oh, she's so cute a 'lil Grand-girl; congrats to you & your family!


----------



## muleman RIP

She is a whole lot cuter than Gramps!In 2 years she will work them eyes on you and start on her career of getting whatever she wants from GrandDawg.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats to the Mom and Dad too !!!!!


----------



## RoadKing

More Congratulations Greg. Twelve more and we'll be tied.


----------



## Ironman

Congrats Dawg. Nice addition to the pack.


----------



## JEV

Congratulations Granpa! Great feeling, isn't it? Best to all.


----------



## bczoom

Congrats Greg and family!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

gorgeous little punkin!
Congrats Doggie


----------



## Ice Queen

Congratulations to all the family.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Congrats Big Dog,wishing the best hopes and dreams for your new granddaughter !


----------



## Big Dog

Again thank you all .......... Thought I'd share Em and Granddawgs most recent dialogue ..........

Granddawg, how about getting me out of this dirty diaper!



Thanks .............


----------



## pirate_girl

Awwwwwwwww what a cuddle bug cutie pie!!


----------



## muleman RIP

I see she has started that eye contact thing on gramps already! Great pics. Enjoy them while they are little.


----------



## Cowboy

Great pics Dawg, Looks like she allready has you in her trans.   She is a cutie for sure.


----------



## Danang Sailor

A definite charmer!  Enjoy your time with her ... Grampa!!


----------



## baldy347

Congratulations! {She has very small fingers and already She has you wrapped around 'em] Hope you enjoy every minute!


----------



## muleman RIP

About time for some new pics!


----------



## Big Dog

Sure ....................


----------



## muleman RIP

What a sweetie! Great pics you have there. Enjoy her while she is tiny like that.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doggie, Madison is so pretty.
Thanks for the new pics.
My favourite will always be the one where she's lying on Grampy's chest looking up at you.
That is priceless!


----------



## wanderer

gorgeous!


----------



## Big Dog

Maddie is much more attentive and getting a personality!


----------



## Doc

Ahhhh Good pic.   I'm sure Grandma and Grandpa are enjoying her.


----------



## Big Dog

Maddy's 3 months .............


----------



## pirate_girl

She's perfectly beautiful!!


----------



## Cowboy

The tshirt says it all. Great pic.


----------



## bczoom

Can't help but to smile looking at that pic.


----------



## Big Dog

Maddie and Mom .... and then the signature smile!


----------



## thcri RIP

She sure looks like she is going to be a lot of fun to be around when she gets older with the smile.  The life of the party, center of attraction.  Looks good.


----------



## pirate_girl

She's sure growing fast!
Ohhhhhh those little toes!! 
Adorable!


----------



## Big Dog

5 months


----------



## muleman RIP

What a sweety. She seems happy sitting in her little pool.


----------



## pirate_girl

She looks like a happy baby!
Bet she's going to be tall, she's already got long leggies!
Good pics Doggie


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Those pics are great


----------



## Big Dog

6 months this week ............ she should be a Gerber baby!


----------



## pirate_girl

She should be!
She's such a doll.


----------



## Big Dog

Nice surprise today, we got a sampling of 6 months pictures Jarod and Tosha had taken of Maddie. The one with her wearing the bonnet is special because my Mom bought that outfit for her ................


----------



## pirate_girl

Itty bitty pretty one!
That's indeed a very special outfit, Doggie.

Bet she's not a fussy baby either.
Too cute.


----------



## squerly

lol.  She's really cute!


----------



## pirate_girl

She appears to just go with the flow.

Thanks for allowing us to watch Maddie grow.


----------



## Big Dog

Hey... Look at my new teeth...


----------



## Doc

Such a happy baby.  She makes you smile just looking at her.   
Congrats big guy!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

so cute. look @ her grin~


----------



## Big Dog

Wake up Dad!


----------



## pirate_girl

Little Miss Personality!


----------



## muleman RIP

Time to get her some hard pretzels to help bring the chompers in. Does she ever frown?


----------



## Big Dog

Halloween Maddie at 9 months ...............


----------



## pirate_girl

awwwwwwww.. she got her ears pierced!
And she's a little cheerleader for the team!


----------



## FrancSevin

Enjoy it now BD.  remember, they all grow up to be Teenagers


----------



## luvs

adorable! luv the last pic.


----------



## Big Dog

Almost 14 months ...............


----------



## muleman RIP

She is getting big! She has that "I want to get into things" look. Won't be long and she will be chasing after you.


----------



## Leni

I didn't realize it until just now but she was born on my birthday.  'course I'm a tad older.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Man is she growing


----------



## Leni

They have a habit of doing that.  What a cutie pie.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

She is so very beautiful.  I want some grandchildren.


----------



## Big Dog

18 months .............. wow, I know I'm biased but she's really the happiest baby I've witnessed. My DIL, Atosha, is doing a tremendous job!


----------



## Big Dog

Almost 3, not much to say, she's beautiful!


----------



## Galvatron

Time is such a pain in the ass, they grow so quick,my grankids 2 girls one boy are so sweet but i don't get enough time to spend with them,time is a fawn in my side.

Picture shows Jack, Leilani-Rose,Faith and the big girl is my daughter Lillian....Jack is the evil one that blames granddad for everything


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Nice looking family you got there Galvi.


----------



## Leni

Galvi, I should send you the Rules For Dating My Daughter.  They are beauties and the guys are going to be hanging around someday.


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> Almost 3, not much to say, she's beautiful!


Dang, 3 already.    Time flies.  She is beautiful Dawg.  Must take after her grandma's side of the family tree.   
Same for yours Galvi.  Good looking clan you got there.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I love the photos of the youngsters.

In August I just took my 4-year old *GREAT* grand daughter to Disney World for the first time, along with the rest of the tribe.  That makes my 6th and probably last time to visit the Magic Kingdom ... especially in August.  It was really hard on this ol' man although great grandma seemed to handle it pretty well.


----------



## Big Dog

She's 3 tomorrow, celebrated yesterday!


----------



## luvs

aw, is she a cute kiddo. she & my niece ought be pals- she adorns & has many a disney item, too.


----------



## Big Dog

Xmas card photos .... Maddie is 3 months shy of 4 years.


----------



## Big Dog

2 months shy of 4 yo ............. she got her Santa pictures done. Not sure what mall but my DIL found this Santa 4 straight years. Maddie's second year she was afraid to sit on his lap. My DIL does a fabulous job documenting Maddie's life ..................


----------



## Doc

Awesome.   They grow up so fast.


----------



## Big Dog

Madison turned 7 years old a couple weeks and I just had to share this ....


Today marked her 100th day of first grade and Mom and Madison dressed her up for the occasion.


Today we celebrate 100 days of school...
 Our grey haired sassy 100 year old ??
 Madison living her best life!


----------



## pirate_girl

7 already!
Where does the time go?
She's a precious!


----------



## EastTexFrank




----------



## Big Dog

Shes nine going on 16


----------



## Doc

She's beautiful.   Wow how time flies.


----------



## EastTexFrank

She's 9-years old?????  She's still precious though.  Beautiful girl.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it is truly a privilege to be a parent, children are so special...grandchildren are even more so


----------

